# Velocity Mini RDA who has?



## element0709 (18/9/15)

Harro all,

Who has stock of Velocity Mini? Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Andre (18/9/15)

Where did I see one...ah, ComplexChaos: http://www.complexchaos.com/products/velocity-mini-rda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (18/9/15)

Thanks Andre, does any1 have contact number for him please?


----------



## Andre (18/9/15)

element0709 said:


> Thanks Andre, does any1 have contact number for him please?


Think he is on the Whatapp group. Shall PM you the number.


----------



## ComplexChaos (18/9/15)

Hey @element0709 
I have sent you a PM.


----------

